# Combat Veterans



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

We've had a few veteran polls before but I was wondering how many of us are combat vets. For simplicity we'll define combat vet as having served in a combat zone.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

I think it should be defined further. How about receiving "Hostile Fire" pay combined with "Imminent Danger" pay? Unless you were watching tracer fire, I don't think "combat" qualifies. The exception could be is if your were a pilot, or watching "Scuds" fly overhead. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm REALLY confused, 
:? 
I don't know if I am a veteran. Are you using Federal or Commonwealth guidelines?
:?
Do I need to show my DD-214's 
:? 
Where are we going with this anyway? :wink:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I say stick with the State definition since this is a Mass based site. Perhaps "combat vet" could be better defined if we listed those decorations that qualify us as a combat vet for our respective branch of service. 



just my op


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USMCTrooper said:


> I say stick with the State definition since this is a Mass based site. Perhaps "combat vet" could be better defined if we listed those decorations that qualify us as a combat vet for our respective branch of service.
> 
> just my op


Yes my esteemed friend. You would have that nice three-colored "combat action ribbon" right?
Purple heart would also do it. Medal of Honor, Navy/Marine Corps medal, Etc, etc.....

where are we going with this?


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Nope Mpd1...I have a Crox de Guerre AND Iron Cross :wink:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Burner1;
Come on now for F's sake. If you know "Hostile fire/imminent" danger pay then you understand this simple poll. I'll take your response as a yes. :roll: 
 

MPD61; please submit your DD214 as well as all supporting documents; LES, 2A or other official documents listing schools, classifications or qualifications to your local veterans affairs office.
((Right back at ya bro))

:lol:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

> Nope Mpd1...I have a Crox de Guerre AND Iron Cross


A Frog Award and a Kraut Award?! Did you fight for the Vichy French? :lol:

Unless of course, your Iron Cross refers to a Sharpshooter's badge, then still, those two awards qualify you as "Old Corps!"

Back on topic, got my C.A.R. with the 4th MEB in DS/DS, Semper


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I wasn't exactly charging up the beaches of Iwo Jima, but I did watch the pretty lights as patriots roared off the racks from sandy King Fahd airbase, loading bombs and and turning wrenches..while scuds rained down on our heads (one hit our dorms, killing a bunch of my Air Force brothers). Now, am I a COMBAT veteran?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

My drill instructor at the Francis A. Pisani(Sp?) police academy at Cambridge was at Iwo: Sergeant Dominic Scalese, USMC....I'm a combat veteran of the domestic wars...25 years...does that count? :wink: Was always hoping for a Blue Max!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> My drill instructor at the Francis A. Pisani(Sp?) police academy at Cambridge was at Iwo: Sergeant Dominic Scalese, USMC....I'm a combat veteran of the domestic wars...25 years...does that count? :wink: Was always hoping for a Blue Max!


 Dcs2244, after lurking for quite a while, you've convinced me to register and post.
I didn't want to come aboard in the middle of the 2004 Stop/Nemlec wars, which by the amount of posts, and some of the statements made&#8230; appears to have made us all combat vets.

A week does not pass before someone brings up Dom Scalese during a coffee break. From his 6'3" frame to his baseball mitt sized hands, he was the stuff legends are made of. 
When he walked into a bar fight, it wasn't long before bodies started flying through windows. He was a true one-man demolition team.

How many guys could say their D.I. battled it out at Iwo Jima?

If you don't mind me asking, what year did you attend?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Clouseau,

1984: Lt. Ring was the commandant. We graduated at Cambridge Common...


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Dcs2244,

I’m no classmate but we do have mutual friends. I didn’t have the pleasure of Dom’s tutelage but knew him. His last academy class was in 89, and soon after he retired. The city hasn’t had an in house academy since he left. He passed away in 95.

I don’t know if you’re still in the area or have any contact with your classmates. If you lost contact and would like, I can update you through a pm. {regarding CPD}.
Some of your classmates already retired. 

My apologies to the others here for taking this thread off topic.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Kinda funny that i read this post today, i just had some asshole fire a RPG at me while his friends introduced them selves with there AK-47's.


----------

